# EN World Down?  How do I get my Fix?



## Harlock (Feb 19, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> The Site will be down from about 6 PM EST Friday 19th until late Sunday as the forums are upgraded to Vbulletin 3.0.0 RC4




Oh no!  How does one get their fix?  Quick, paste this link into your favorites:
http://www.psionics.net/chat/java/dnd3e.html  That's the link for the java client to reach #dnd3e, EN World's chat channel.  You can also reach the chatroom through *irc* at chat.psionics.net #dnd3e - a suggested IRC client if you do not have one is mIRC (download).  The channel is always open, not just for special events.  That of course means this weekend is no exception.  So while the boards and news pages are down, you can still get your EN fix just by saving any of these links and going to the chat channel.  See you there!


----------



## diaglo (Feb 19, 2004)

i'm going to Disney World


----------



## Frostmarrow (Feb 19, 2004)

Monte Cook's got room to spare.


----------



## Henry (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll be playing D&D and trying to recover one of my broken automobiles this weekend, so I'll be too busy to care.

There's always neverwinter nights...

...and if you are desparate, there's some pretty good forums at www.dragonsfoot.org and www.wizards.com to fool around in... tell 'em we sent you! (And then duck!)



Moved to Meta.


----------



## A2Z (Feb 19, 2004)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> Monte Cook's got room to spare.



Come to the darkside...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 19, 2004)

Or go towards the light ...

EDIT: Well, since posting time is the same it's really hard to say ..


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 19, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Come to the darkside...



*Come to the Lightside!*

Edit: Oh that's funny. AGGEMAM got there first.


----------



## realmprotector (Feb 19, 2004)

Go pick up Xena Season 3...that's what I'll be doing this weekend!


----------



## A2Z (Feb 19, 2004)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Come to the Lightside!*





			
				AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Or go towards the light ...



Everyone knows bad guys finish first... or good guys have less fun... because they're blonde, or something like that... 


Darside r00lz light side dr00lz!!1!


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 19, 2004)

As it happens, this weekend is our tenth annual gaming weekend retreat, Friday through Sunday. I was gonna be completely unplugged during that period anyway.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 19, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Everyone knows bad guys finish first...




You mean they are Finnish first ( I hope), right? Kaksikomikaksi?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 19, 2004)

Harlock said:
			
		

> Oh no!  How does one get their fix?




Some of us post over at the Creative Mountain Games forum

And Mouseferatu (Ari Marmerll) has a forum, too.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 19, 2004)

Everyone could always come over to SeanKReynold's boards. It's not crowded there, and besides us farts in the Politics sections I'm sure everyone else would appreciate the D&D posts in the rest of the board. Really, we're nice as long as it doesn't involve politics.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, I _guess_ I could always check out this "outside" thing people are always talking about...


----------



## Tallok (Feb 20, 2004)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Well, I _guess_ I could always check out this "outside" thing people are always talking about...



 people? talking? is that like typing?


----------



## Telperion (Feb 20, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> You mean they are Finnish first ( I hope), right? Kaksikomikaksi?




I could answer with something rude in Finnish, but maybe I'll just skip that and keep the moderators off my back. And please check your spelling, if you are going to use a foreign language. Thank you.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 20, 2004)

Telperion said:
			
		

> I could answer with something rude in Finnish, but maybe I'll just skip that and keep the moderators off my back. And please check your spelling, if you are going to use a foreign language. Thank you.




Be my guest  Anyways I wasn't in any way rude against any Finnish people. So I don't see the problem.

And you're right I don't any (or very little) Finnish, sure as hell can't spell it. But on the other hand I don't worry about spelling english so why should I be when using other foreign languages.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 20, 2004)

You could also come over to true villainy by posting at the Pits of Evil ^_^


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 20, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> there's some pretty good forums at www.dragonsfoot.org



I'll second that.   Story Hour addicts will find a similar forum titled "Campaign Journals" over on Dragonsfoot.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 20, 2004)

Supposed to be nice weather over most of NA this weekend...

It's particularly bad timing for me; my wife is out of town, so I'll be sitting at home wonderin' what to do with myself.  I might borrow my neighbor's xbox.

Barring that, I've got a lot of books on deck to read.  The second and third Black Company books, the newish Conan anthology, a few books from the library, and the first Sword of Truth book.  I've also got the extended Aliens DVD that I haven't seen yet.  And it's a good excuse to watch a bunch of movies that I want to see but my wife has no interest in.


----------



## hong (Feb 20, 2004)

Am I the only one here who still reads rgfd?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 20, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Am I the only one here who still reads rgfd?




Other than a handful of posters, I have some problems with their wheat:chaff ratio. I haven't checked it in a few months.


----------



## Henry (Feb 20, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Am I the only one here who still reads rgfd?




my work ISP has no news group server, I've never bothered to install my newsgroup server for my home ISP, and the times I used to use dejanews, I found NOTHING worth dealing with there. When I was younger, I used to love getting into pointless D&D arguments; nowadays not so much.


----------



## hong (Feb 20, 2004)

Filtering out the noise is a bit of an artform, I admit.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 20, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> my work ISP has no news group server, I've never bothered to install my newsgroup server for my home ISP, and the times I used to use dejanews, I found NOTHING worth dealing with there. When I was younger, I used to love getting into pointless D&D arguments; nowadays not so much.




my works ISP has only government news groups.

and when i upgraded my 486/66 i never bothered to reinstall newsgroups at home.

i too used to love pointless D&D arguments...wait a second i still do.


----------

